# I need ID



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I am totally in love with this plant and I have no idea what it is. please help


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I think some kind of pink hydrangea quercifola or oak leaf hydrangea would be my guess. But it's a bit too close a picture to be sure.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oakleaf hydrangea for sure. Too difficult to tell which particular one though. They sure are pretty.


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

Oak leaf hydrangea. Some will bloom white and turn brown as the bloom is finishing. Most of ours will fade to that awesome pink color before browning. Cut them when they are dry and they are beautiful in arrangements in the house!


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for your time I think you are right is an Hydrangea Oakleaf Hydrangea


----------

